# Can anyone in Ajijic tell me if this place exists



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a visitor to my website asking about an RV park I have listed, that I think may not exist, if it ever did. Can someone check it out for me?

Hacienda Viejo

W 103.21833
N 20.28956

Full Hookups
Wi-Fi
Year Round

South end of San Jorge on the left. Lakeshore
Ajijic Jalisco


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is not in Ajijic. It is in Riberas del Pilar, immediately west of Chapala. Here's the address given by Google Maps:

San Jorge 160
Riveras (sic) del Pilar, Ajijic, JAL, México

I don't know what is actually located there, but ten years ago, there was a rather dumpy place with a few sites, 15 amps and a rough, rough entry on the lake, somewhere in that area; maybe the same place. You can find a satellite view here, but with lousy detail; no RV in sight:
Mapa satlite Chapala


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't believe it exists at this point.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks I will pass all that on.


----------



## rosfreed (Mar 3, 2010)

telcoman said:


> I have a visitor to my website asking about an RV park I have listed, that I think may not exist, if it ever did. Can someone check it out for me?
> 
> Hacienda Viejo
> 
> ...


Hi, Paul,'
I was the one who asked....I lost your contact info. I went to the RV park, it was "there" but no sign of RVers or employees but it was Sunday so I will go back another day and make a bit more of an effort. It looked a nice little place, and another Ajijic resident said she thought it was operational but I suppose they don't expect RVers this timeof year. I don't know why not, the weather here is lovely! I like the Roca Azul park very much but it's almost an hour into Ajijic...only about 15klms but slow. Pretty though. I'll update you if/when I have more info


----------



## rosfreed (Mar 3, 2010)

rosfreed said:


> Hi, Paul,'
> I was the one who asked....I lost your contact info. I went to the RV park, it was "there" but no sign of RVers or employees but it was Sunday so I will go back another day and make a bit more of an effort. It looked a nice little place, and another Ajijic resident said she thought it was operational but I suppose they don't expect RVers this timeof year. I don't know why not, the weather here is lovely! I like the Roca Azul park very much but it's almost an hour into Ajijic...only about 15klms but slow. Pretty though. I'll update you if/when I have more info


July 30th
I found it, and it isn't open anymore, the owner is building a hotel there.


----------



## Snoopy1Can (Jan 4, 2011)

*jim l*



RVGRINGO said:


> It is not in Ajijic. It is in Riberas del Pilar, immediately west of Chapala. Here's the address given by Google Maps:
> 
> San Jorge 160
> Riveras (sic) del Pilar, Ajijic, JAL, México
> ...


Hi RV ****** guy who knows a lot. Wife & I coming down in October, looking for someone ...... to show us around /SNIP/ Thanks


----------

